# Sage Barista Express, who sells the solenoids



## SteveB112 (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a faulty Sage Barista Express machine SES875BKS with steam coming out of the group head and water running into the drip tray instead of the group head and also when expelling water through the water spout it also comes out of the group head? I think it is a solenoid problem but I cannot find replacements. Sage put me in touch with Coffee Classics and they won't sell me the parts as they are authorised SAGE repairers.

2way - CEME v799 solenoid (TF 140, TA 120) - P 0.1 - 1.7 Bar

3way - CEME v397 solenoid (TF 140, TA 120) - P 0.1 - 2.0 bar

Any help much appreciated as my caffeine intake has dropped considerably 😃

Kind Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Ebay 😀


----------



## SteveB112 (Oct 27, 2020)

I have exhausted ebay in so many ways, even looking at the German, France, America, Italy and other sites with no look. Also tried Amazon, if you find a suitable item then please share.

Steve.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I got my Solenoid for a sage DB from this German seller on eBay

I can't remember how I found it. Sage is the UK brand. Try searching using the name Breville instead

http:// https://ebay.co.uk/usr/buegelcenter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteveB112 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thank you, I will have a thorough look.

Steve.


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

I believe sage in germany is Gastroback or something like that


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Look at Parker valves. 👍


----------



## Chloep (12 mo ago)

Does anyone know whether the CEME V397VN25PAIF (0.1 ➗ 2 bar) would be a substitute for the CEME V397VN1.0P..AIF (0.1 ➗ 18 bar) in my BES870UK?

And would the V799VN15PAIF (17 bar) be a substitute for the V799VN1,5P..AIF (0.1 ➗ 17 bar) ?

Picture attached but pretty tough to read.


----------

